
Ask HN: How do I as a programmer start contributing to gnome sequencing - udkl
Been reading about genome sequencing and finding it rather interesting. But am lost about how programmers can learn and contribute to what is presumably a bio-tech field.
======
angersock
It's all just pattern matching, strings being mapped to other strings.

Data is data--it matters not where it comes from, the computers couldn't care
less.

------
joeclark77
Gnome sequencing? Follow these three steps: 1\. Steal underpants. 2\. ??? 3\.
Profit.

